# What are the most interesting/bizarre things you have received as a tip?



## Bspringz

-an entire cheesecake from an employee at the Cheesecake Factory (which I proceeded to forget about and leave in my trunk for 16 hours 😢)

-a big stuffed Tasmanian Devil from the fair

-3 *crisp* $2 bills (this isn’t so strange in and of itself but it was from an... odd... couple. The guy seemed like the type of guy that would go to the bank and pull out a stack of $2 bills. He left it on my center console without saying a word about it. I’m lucky I found it before my next ride or it probably would have fallen on the floor in the back. All-in-all a strange ride...)


----------



## waldowainthrop

Returned someone’s keys, got a homemade cannabis edible on a stick. I was not happy about that. I live in an area with military bases meaning my next rides would require me to find a place to throw it out so that I don’t have materials that are illegal to bring on the base (they do car checks sometimes). Totally worthless to me.


----------



## The queen 👸

A 25$ gift card from Starbucks. Gave it to my daughter.


----------



## WNYuber

I got a bunch of bullshit yogurt coupons from some corporate executives on a airport run. I felt so dirty and violated after that. 
Somebody once told me that they got a plastic dinosaur that ROARSSSSSSS!! I think I'd enjoy that more than my coupons 🤔 
#cashonlyplz


----------



## theMezz

What's a tip?


----------



## TPAMB

Rack of Lamb from Capital Grill. Was yummy!


----------



## Mkang14

The cheesecake is a dangerous tip. Those things are so freaking good  .

I dont think I've recieved anything other then money 🤔.


----------



## doyousensehumor

I got a bottle of wine for a tip once.


----------



## Mkang14

doyousensehumor said:


> I got a bottle of wine for a tip once.


What if it was dosed with something that could kill you &#128563;.

Oh wait... it was probably sealed &#128514;


----------



## doyousensehumor

Mkang14 said:


> The cheesecake is a dangerous tip. Those things are so freaking good  .
> 
> I dont think I've recieved anything other then money &#129300;.


Cheesecake mmmm &#129316; &#129316; &#129316; &#129316;



Mkang14 said:


> What if it was dosed with something that could kill you &#128563;.
> 
> Oh wait... it was probably sealed &#128514;


Looks sealed. I'll let the ex try it 1st


----------



## Trafficat

I got one of those Chinese hand fans from an Asian girl.

I got an orange from a guy who came for a Catholic church convention.

I got two thirds of a pizza from some people I was taking from the restaurant they got it from directly to a concert.

I delivered food to someone and he gave me a $5 bill with a dime bag of marijuana taped to it.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Trafficat said:


> I got one of those Chinese hand fans from an Asian girl.


Photo evidence required. &#127464;&#127475;

&#128517;


----------



## Trafficat

waldowainthrop said:


> Returned someone's keys, got a homemade cannabis edible on a stick. I was not happy about that. I live in an area with military bases meaning my next rides would require me to find a place to throw it out so that I don't have materials that are illegal to bring on the base (they do car checks sometimes). Totally worthless to me.


If you give it to one of your riders, and they give you a tip, does that make you a drug dealer? &#129300;


----------



## Reef64

Not bizarre but nice tip, a full tank of gas!


----------



## waldowainthrop

Trafficat said:


> If you give it to one of your riders, and they give you a tip, does that make you a drug dealer? &#129300;


That's why it ended up in the trash. I couldn't even vouch for it.


----------



## Bspringz

Reef64 said:


> Not bizarre but nice tip, a full tank of gas!


We need more of these pax!


----------



## chitownXdriver

Weed, red bull (at gas station stops), pizza, more weed, two vouchers for free sandwiches from a manager at Potbelly's, pizza, a weird thong with beads in the front & back as well as a mini vibrator in the front (used a HAZMAT suit to remove it) and some more weed 😊


----------



## Greenfox

Bspringz said:


> -an entire cheesecake from an employee at the Cheesecake Factory (which I proceeded to forget about and leave in my trunk for 16 hours &#128546
> 
> -a big stuffed Tasmanian Devil from the fair
> 
> -3 *crisp* $2 bills (this isn't so strange in and of itself but it was from an... odd... couple. The guy seemed like the type of guy that would go to the bank and pull out a stack of $2 bills. He left it on my center console without saying a word about it. I'm lucky I found it before my next ride or it probably would have fallen on the floor in the back. All-in-all a strange ride...)


1 gram of black tar heroin.

no joke


----------



## June132017

A slice of pizza last week. A $20 bill.


----------



## Invisible

One guy bought me a soda, another brought me an unopened danish he got from his hotel. A couple offered to get me a slice of pizza, but I declined. 

This guy was gong to give me some of his beer cans he had left over from the party. I declined them since I don’t really drink, and I didn’t want a pax seeing beer in my car, even if unopened.


----------



## Acidpolice

A pool of blood. A handful of nickels and dimes. Lunch at chipotle with a Haitian rapper. Cocaine bump. Various pills


----------



## May H.

I got tipped leftover curry...from the owner of a restaurant. It wasn’t good and I had to ditch it because it was stinking up my car.


----------



## Dekero

Full order of Hot wings from Central BBQ one of the best BBQ spots here in Memphis... Damn they was hot as hell....


----------



## Jerseyguy72

theMezz said:


> What's a tip?


Something that most of these paxholes say they will leave on the app for me but I haven't found anything yet.



doyousensehumor said:


> I got a bottle of wine for a tip once.


I got tipsy from a bottle of wine once!


----------



## Mista T

- a Cinnabon, hot out of the oven

- about an ounce of weed (twice)

- weed and a pipe, from a Lyft driver visiting town, going to the airport and needing to ditch it

- bottles of liquor (from alcohol distributors)

- 3 coupons good for free haircuts (I'm bald, and it was daylight)

- 2 T-shirts that were given to people from a Tequila company as promotional stuff 

- ticket to a comedy show, "which starts in 10 minutes, that's where you're taking me". Saw Jeannine Garafalo.


----------



## goneubering

Bspringz said:


> -an entire cheesecake from an employee at the Cheesecake Factory (which I proceeded to forget about and leave in my trunk for 16 hours &#128546
> 
> -a big stuffed Tasmanian Devil from the fair
> 
> -3 *crisp* $2 bills (this isn't so strange in and of itself but it was from an... odd... couple. The guy seemed like the type of guy that would go to the bank and pull out a stack of $2 bills. He left it on my center console without saying a word about it. I'm lucky I found it before my next ride or it probably would have fallen on the floor in the back. All-in-all a strange ride...)


A bottle of organic tea. To my surprise it actually tasted good.


----------



## producemanjames

Mainly just cash and Starbucks. Was once offered a $300 concert ticket to an LL Cool J concert that a pax was going to. Supposedly his gf cancelled on him and he offered it to me. Getting super creepy vibes so I respectfully declined.


----------



## losiglow

A fruit basket. 

It was from a couple that was given it at a Christmas party but had to go straight to the airport afterwards so they couldn't bring it with them.


----------



## Iann

A Pax gave me a full Pax on the way to the Airport.


----------



## Lissetti

WNYuber said:


> Somebody once told me that they got a plastic dinosaur that ROARSSSSSSS!!


----------



## ghrdrd

Whooping cough - pax was coughing up a lung, a day later I started the same.


----------



## Flawlessbox

Stainless BBQ skewers.

We talked about BBQ 15 minutes to destination and she was impressed and gave me new that looked like used skewers. I threw them out in nearest garbage can.


----------



## MajorBummer

Flawlessbox said:


> Stainless BBQ skewers.
> 
> We talked about BBQ 15 minutes to destination and she was impressed and gave me new that looked like used skewers. I threw them out in nearest garbage can.


Can you wait a minute while I finish my cigarette?
I did and he gave me a $100 casino chip.
Was worth the wait !!!


----------



## FLKeys

I got a tank of gas one or two times.
I have received several bags of fresh fish from multiple PAX as I picked up people at the boat docks and took them to their hotel or restaurant for cook your catch.
A gold ring. (it's a long story I posted about it in the past)
Scratch off lottery tickets
...and people always feel the need to buy me a bottle of gator aide even when I say I'm good and don't need anything. Hell I don't even drink the stuff. At least the kids like it.


----------



## DriverMark

Utah Jazz tickets. Sold them for $400

Tickets to some country concert. Had wife come meet me for a free show.


----------



## Mista T

Life advice


----------



## Fargle

Bspringz said:


> -an entire cheesecake from an employee at the Cheesecake Factory (which I proceeded to forget about and leave in my trunk for 16 hours &#128546
> 
> -a big stuffed Tasmanian Devil from the fair
> 
> -3 *crisp* $2 bills (this isn't so strange in and of itself but it was from an... odd... couple. The guy seemed like the type of guy that would go to the bank and pull out a stack of $2 bills. He left it on my center console without saying a word about it. I'm lucky I found it before my next ride or it probably would have fallen on the floor in the back. All-in-all a strange ride...)


Steve Wozniak is known for doing that. He used to and maybe still does order uncut sheets of genuine $2 bills and has them perforated and bound into a checkbook. He'd then pay for things by tearing out the requisite number of bills.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers

A bottle of champagne. I don't drink alcohol so I gave it to another Uber driver.


----------



## Ubertool

waldowainthrop said:


> Returned someone's keys, got a homemade cannabis edible on a stick. I was not happy about that. I live in an area with military bases meaning my next rides would require me to find a place to throw it out so that I don't have materials that are illegal to bring on the base (they do car checks sometimes). Totally worthless to me.


Legal here, got a nice 1/8 after pick up at dispensary, gave it to a family member&#129317;


----------



## waldowainthrop

Ubertool said:


> Legal here, got a nice 1/8 after pick up at dispensary, gave it to a family member&#129317;


That's a better tip than the one I described. At least you can guess at provenance and potency. I'd have a lot more respect for someone tipping extra from a dispensary although I'd still prefer cash.

It's legal here too but I was still a bit wary of passengers carrying since it was a tiny bit more risk to me than none at all.


----------



## got a p

i almost got "tipped" a $4K+ 2011 mini cooper a couple weeks ago. guy's gf tried to sell it to carfax the day before but when she got there she couldn't find the title and dmv was already closed for the weekend. they were heading back to malaysia and doing everything last minute, including making their flight. picked the guy up and took us 20 minutes to get all the luggage in and get the last of his stuff he wasn't bringing to the dumpster. his gf had sped off in said mini cooper a minute after i had arrived, as i found out during the ride she was going downtown to meet a guy from cl who said he'd pay $2,900 for it. during the ride he starts getting a few texts and calls, then he looks at me and says the guy who is supposed to buy the car isn't answering his phone or replying to his gf's texts. he looks over at me and asks me how much money i got. i tell him i don't have much on me but i can get either $300 or $500 at the atm. he says he'd rather blow it up in the desert than sell it for that but he doesn't have the time so if the guy doesn't answer phone in next few minutes he will tell his gf to head to the airport and i can buy it for w/e i can get. 

....he gets a text a minute later. the guy finally answered his phone 😡. still got some weed as a tip. apparently in malaysia over 50 grams is the death penalty :dead:


----------



## Ssgcraig

$100 bill.


----------



## ABQuber

I got a big electric keyboard once. All it does is take up closet space. Suppose I’ll sell it or learn to play it one day.

Got a roll of Tums once. Dude was drunk. Said “Here ya go buddy”. Guess I looked bloated.

Guy went into a gas station on a stop. Asked me if I wanted anything. Asked for a water. Brought me out a 3 foot long strip of beef jerky. I was like uh.... this is the opposite of water. Yes, he was drunk as well.


----------



## Uberchampion

theMezz said:


> What's a tip?


Its what Uber and Lyft give you when they bend you over.


----------



## smithers54

I was given a partial order of fish and chips. I refused . He said I was to thin... He wouldn't let me say no....I ended up tossing it...oh by the way I hate fish...


----------



## MissAnne

$50 cash for returning a iPhone 10 (and the $15 returned item fee), a bottle of wine that I gave away (later found out it was a $600 bottle of wine 🤬), pair of neon green flip flops, not my size....

my best one was $200 cash to drive BACK to Park City to return a key fob for a rental car that my pax accidentally took to the airport, Told me not to stop the trip and go back, the trip alone was $85, plus the $200 cash, and then he tipped me in the app another $20.... still cheaper than buying a new key fob.


----------



## Fozzie

Got a $50 tip earlier this week for overnighting a phone back to a rider. (Drop off FEDEX Store to be packed, insured and charged to their account)

A couple of months ago I had an awesome discussion with a lady about ceramic figurines, etc. When I dropped her off, she asked me to wait because she had something she wanted to give to me.

I love it!


----------



## Jack Malarkey

I have received a pack of dried mangoes from the Philippines and a block of chocolate from Russia.


----------



## #professoruber

I received a corny tip jar from another driver about 4 years ago. It was a jar with stickers on it. She wanted me to have it and of course didn’t tip me. 

New ants: this was when Uber did not have tipping in the app.


----------



## Alantc

Chicken wings, cookies, slice of pizza, candy, Chinese, doughnuts.


----------



## Mr.Do

A nasty rash that no amount of Gold Bond seems to get rid of....


----------



## Palm Beach Driver

My son in law was given a brand new set of Titleist irons and golf bag. They were left over untouched from a demo day. Yes he is an Uber driver and yes it was from a ride.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

I received a girl's panties as a tip, she took them off as she was in my car. I guess this is a "straight thing" and I was very confused.


----------



## sd1303

A bag full of crab legs (the pickup was at a very large crab feed)
A 40 oz can of Fosters beer
A jar of German mustard


----------



## Jon77

I was offered a hand job from this totally drunk tattooed girl, no thanks now please exit my vehicle.
I was given a bottle of wine from the actual owner of the vineyard in Napa.
And I received a $100 tip from a professional hockey player on a relatively short ride.

That’s all so far.


----------



## Remlap48.5

Was checking my car over one Sunday morning after a long Saturday night, and their on the back seat was a crisp $50 bill. I did wait 48 hours for any kind of call or inquiry concerning it, which there was none, Soo.. thanks for the tip, mystery dumbass. the funniest tip I've gotten, and maybe a little insulting, was an Uber Rider who tipped me .50 ON THE APP. Go figure.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Remlap48.5 said:


> Was checking my car over one Sunday morning after a long Saturday night, and their on the back seat was a crisp $50 bill. I did wait 48 hours for any kind of call or inquiry concerning it, which there was none, Soo.. thanks for the tip, mystery dumbass. the funniest tip I've gotten, and maybe a little insulting, was an Uber Rider who tipped me .50 ON THE APP. Go figure.


I thought that the tips were done in $ 1 increments or at a percentage for longer rides.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

Uberchampion said:


> Its what Uber and Lyft give you when they bend you over.


Lies.... they just shove it in balls deep

Depending on your market it's sometimes as thick as a fosters can


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Bspringz said:


> *What are the most interesting/bizarre things you have received as a tip?*


For me the most interesting -- by far -- is the promise of a "_tip in the app_" (far too many times). It's just interesting to watch/listen to them saying it, knowing full well it won't happen. And with the same token, it's also the most bizarre that these people think that way.

Now those who do actually tip in the app, which are far and few in between (in-app or otherwise), they never say anything at all.


----------



## Flawlessbox

Mash Ghasem said:


> For me the most interesting -- by far -- is the promise of a "_tip in the app_" (far too many times). It's just interesting to watch/listen to them saying it, knowing full well it won't happen. And with the same token, it's also the most bizarre that these people think that way.
> 
> Now those who do actually tip in the app, which are far and few in between (in-app or otherwise), they never say anything at all.


They are just saying that in hope to not getting 1*. They sometimes go as far as showing you clicking $5 but I am still waiting for that $5 to show up.

I found this yesterday. I wiped it with alcohol and now on my fridge.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Flawlessbox said:


> They are just saying that in hope to not getting 1*. They sometimes go as far as showing you clicking $5 but I am still waiting for that $5 to show up.
> 
> I found this yesterday. I wiped it with alcohol and now on my fridge.
> View attachment 422426


Which? The kittens, or the Soviet lady worker thingy?

EDIT: found what it is, it's a Soviet propaganda poster from 1920 for women's emancipation day.
http://www.holidays.net/mlk/store/R...opaganda-Poster-By-Strakhov_331624478009.html


----------



## Flawlessbox

Mash Ghasem said:


> Which? The kittens, or the Soviet lady worker thingy?
> 
> EDIT: found what it is, it's a Soviet propaganda poster from 1920 for women's emancipation day.
> http://www.holidays.net/mlk/store/R...opaganda-Poster-By-Strakhov_331624478009.html


Both. I am guessing whoever that left these was Russia related? Kittens are angry that they are out of Vodka. Which how I feel now that we are out of vodka and only have case of Coors.


----------



## TBone

A case of beer
3 shots of tequila, a beer, and sex offer 
An offer of group sex...a couple of times lol
some random green juice stuff which i threw away
a bottle of wine 
been offered beverages and food when people stop at the store but never take them up on it


----------



## Chorch

3 bananas 🍌🍌🍌
They actually came at a very good time because I had not have lunch. They were ripe!

I also got 2 sex offers. Which I refused. One of them was easy to refuse. The other one tho.......... I refused it! But damn she was good looking....


----------



## Lil'Lyftie

I got a rose from a random USC girl taking the 3 minute Lyft express to class on Valentine's day. It wasn't for me. It was for whoever was her Lyft driver that day. I actually was quite touched by that. Of course she didn't tip, but she bought and brought a rose to her ride that day. That was very sweet.

And profitable for me. Because I got suckered into a Lyft shared cluster f* after, and it turned out to be three girls in the car. With the first two, I used the rose to play the "this is for you on Valentine's" ploy, and got no immediate takers (just sympathizers). The third was a taker, but - as it turns out - my heartfelt effort netted tips from all three at the end. Best $ take within 20 miles of USC in my short Lyft career.


----------



## wastaxinowuber

An offer of “just the tip only”. I’m straight, so I declined


----------



## Serpentine

a $100 dollar bill for a 5 mile trip from the airport to a hotel. he was a LEGAL immigrant who had made it good in the U.S. and wanted to thank me for my military service.


----------



## The queen 👸

Serpentine said:


> a $100 dollar bill for a 5 mile trip from the airport to a hotel. he was a LEGAL immigrant who had made it good in the U.S. and wanted to thank me for my military service.


Mashallah. God for you


----------



## x100

receiving $8 tip, I had to go back and see the bldg she went into, was 8888 W 3rd LA.


----------



## Hunter6205

Bout $20 worth of weed


----------



## Youburr

A yummy baclava from a pastry chef going home from her café.

One Benjamin Franklin for getting a super-appreciative elderly couple to the airport without crashing. YOLO.

A monopoly 20 from some punks. The ride hailer did tip in the app and it wasn't less than $5. Some people have a heart; no harm, no foul.


----------



## DriverMark

2 Utah Jazz tickets I re-sold for $400.

2 concert tickets to some country concert. Which I forget who it was but my wife certainly enjoyed it .


----------



## rideshareMN

hmmm....been awhile since I've done one of these threads...

homemade cookies (but wait, the amazing thing is it was a college girl!)
$112 tip … not once, but twice (yes, that odd amount) from the SAME dude a year apart!
lottery ticket (that actually WAS a winning ticket...figured they were BSing me)
all kinds of food...almost always accepted


----------



## ANT 7

I once got about 50 coupons for a free McDonald's coffee from a McD's employee........saved me $1.50 each time........came out to like a $75 tip.


----------



## Harry Humpter

roadhead, twice.


----------



## 197438

Yesterday I received a big plate of homemade ceviche. Even better than the 200% in-app tip I got earlier in the day. I love driving in East Oakland (except for the potholes and speed bumps).


----------



## Cvillegordo

One of those little packs of airline biscuits/wafers from a pilot. This after we talked about flying for half an hour.


----------



## Uberchampion

Bspringz said:


> -an entire cheesecake from an employee at the Cheesecake Factory (which I proceeded to forget about and leave in my trunk for 16 hours &#128546
> 
> -a big stuffed Tasmanian Devil from the fair
> 
> -3 *crisp* $2 bills (this isn't so strange in and of itself but it was from an... odd... couple. The guy seemed like the type of guy that would go to the bank and pull out a stack of $2 bills. He left it on my center console without saying a word about it. I'm lucky I found it before my next ride or it probably would have fallen on the floor in the back. All-in-all a strange ride...)


I get a lot of drugs. I almost always refuse but a few times I have accepted weed on my last trip of the night. I once picked up a guy who worked for a Cannabis company and he have me a really nice sample kit when I dropped him off. He actually told me to wait a sec while he ran into his house to grab it. I've also been offered BJ's but I'm married and straight so I've thanked the guys and passed.

I also picked up a guy from a local distillery who left me a can of watermelon ale...nice gesture but it tasted absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Uberchampion said:


> I get a lot of drugs. I almost always refuse but a few times I have accepted weed on my last trip of the night. I once picked up a guy who worked for a Cannabis company and he have me a really nice sample kit when I dropped him off. He actually told me to wait a sec while he ran into his house to grab it. I've also been offered BJ's but I'm married and straight so I've thanked the guys and passed.
> 
> I also picked up a guy from a local distillery who left me a can of watermelon ale...nice gesture but it tasted absolutely dreadful.


Hahaha! "...so I've thanked the guys and passed." Very funny!


----------



## SpinalCabbage

I got a pocket full of change once. It was intended as an insult. But money is money. It paid for my drive-thru coffee that night.


----------



## FLKeys

SpinalCabbage said:


> I got a pocket full of change once. It was intended as an insult. But money is money. It paid for my drive-thru coffee that night.


I had a lady feel bad she did not have any cash so she dumped all her change in my cup holder, along with a gold ring. I reported a left item in my car and she never responded back.


----------



## Ddwdriver

TBone said:


> A case of beer
> 3 shots of tequila, a beer, and sex offer
> An offer of group sex...a couple of times lol
> some random green juice stuff which i threw away
> a bottle of wine
> been offered beverages and food when people stop at the store but never take them up on it


&#129300;&#129300; You know you took the sex offer. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MikeSki

Where to begin? Airpods, phones, gloves, drugs, purses, sunglasses - I get all kinds of weird crap


----------



## x100

Greenfox said:


> 1 gram of black tar heroin.
> 
> no joke


street value pre & post Corona?


----------



## TheSorcerer01

Had a celebrity pick up once, real nice guy took him to set location and back he gave me a $2500 tip and a nug (for those that know) Only had that happen once.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Steven Ambrose said:


> I received a girl's panties as a tip, she took them off as she was in my car. I guess this is a "straight thing" and I was very confused.


It's a thing that if I do in the backseat of an Uber, I go to jail and get put on a list nobody wants to be on.


----------



## UbaBrah

Pax often offer me booze, I've always declined. One dude kept trying to get me to come inside with him, he was very pushy and low key gay on the outside (ie. first started talking about girls with me then changed it up big time). He wanted to give me the tip, as a tip. I stood my ground and got no tip at all. Oh well.


----------



## Trafficat

UbaBrah said:


> Pax often offer me booze, I've always declined.


As long as it is in a sealed container you can always give it to someone else later. I have accepted alcohol as a tip and I don't even drink.


----------



## FLKeys

UbaBrah said:


> Pax often offer me booze, I've always declined.


I had a PAX leave a very expensive bottle of wine, I posted about it when it happened. I guess that ended up being my best tip yet. That is if I sell it.


----------



## Cvillegordo

FLKeys said:


> I had a PAX leave a very expensive bottle of wine, I posted about it when it happened. I guess that ended up being my best tip yet. That is if I sell it.


What was it? I enjoy drinking other people's expensive wine. I have a relative who has a large wine cellar, and "invests" in wine. Once at Thanksgiving dinner he told my 20-something daughter, who works (worked) in a French restaurant and knows a lot about wine (she passed the sommelier level 2 exam) to go pick out a red. She did, opened it and brought it to the table: a 1967 Chateau Lafitte Rothschild; easily a $1500 bottle. To his credit, he didn't blink, and we all enjoyed the wine. He told me later that he almost passed out when he saw what she opened...!


----------



## FLKeys

Cvillegordo said:


> What was it? I enjoy drinking other people's expensive wine. I have a relative who has a large wine cellar, and "invests" in wine. Once at Thanksgiving dinner he told my 20-something daughter, who works (worked) in a French restaurant and knows a lot about wine (she passed the sommelier level 2 exam) to go pick out a red. She did, opened it and brought it to the table: a 1967 Chateau Lafitte Rothschild; easily a $1500 bottle. To his credit, he didn't blink, and we all enjoyed the wine. He told me later that he almost passed out when he saw what she opened...!


Stag's Leap Cask 23, 2014 - I don't drink and when I looked this one up it was over $250, to me that is expensive. $1500 to me for wine is crazy. But hey if that is what people enjoy then go for it.


----------



## Cvillegordo

FLKeys said:


> Stag's Leap Cask 23, 2014 - I don't drink and when I looked this one up it was over $250, to me that is expensive. $1500 to me for wine is crazy. But hey if that is what people enjoy then go for it.


$250 is crazy expensive for me, not with all the amazing $10-$15 bottles to be found! My daughter reminded me that the $1500 bottle was from a full case, so she ruined the case, apparently a big deal to a wine investor! Oops! (It was tasty.)


----------



## SWFL Driver

I got a $10 tip for a 15 minute ride. Great..... but when i looked in the back my charger cord she asked to borrow was gone.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Worst....
Half eaten meal from Claim Jumper.
I dumped it in the trash in their view.

Best.....
Supplier to dispensaries gave me 2 grams of Brass Monkey nug shatter and a Yocan wax pen to smoke it in. Very nice tip. I quit early that morning.😎


----------



## Dice Man

4 oranges.


----------



## observer

Last week I got some Mrs. Sees peanut brittle from an elderly ex stripper/pole dancer/curtain dancer (or whatever those things they entwine themselves are called).

It was still sealed so I ate it.


----------



## Volvonaut

Gram of weed and a phone #.... and one slow evening a $100 bill for my “discretion” as they loaded up 4 duffel bags


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

• A ginormous single 5 gram (dried) Psilocybin mushroom 
• an 1/8oz "Durban Poison" Cannabis Sativa 
• 5 hits of LSD 
• a capsule of MDMA

Aside from that, I cannot say that anything else really "stands out," and I still prefer cash above all else.

** these tips occurred in Denver, CO. The 2nd one listed actually occurred in various forms; usually when dropping off at the airport when folks suddenly decided it might not be smart to fly with that. So no laws broken. As for the others, well...two of them are completely illegal, but when someone is having a moment & wishes to share, I'll usually be happy to receive- a rainy day savings, of sorts.


----------



## Volvonaut

Hey now, you reminded me of the ‘sunshine gummy’ two veteran ‘60s hippy chicks who’d just been to California left me, and weirdly I was tipped in viagra by a guy who was overly impressed I was versed in substances


----------



## kingcorey321

Lap dance from two strippers.
One girl sat next to me took her shirt off when we stopped before she got out . 
One i cant say the word or the mods will kick me out . Starts with a ( M ends with a S. for me .
Lot of these girls ask to sit in the front seat . I must be a magnet for freaks . Lol . 
ten.... One dollar coins . 
Casino tokens . A frozen turkey . She bought two from the grocery store .
Invites into there homes you know the deal . 
Baseball tickets . Collage foot ball tickets .
My largest cash tip 100.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Update from the Covid era; from a cancer patient at the hospital, a large bag of chemotherapy supplies/kits because, she said, "there is a mask and gloves in each kit." Which reminds me, I need a new can of Lysol for my car.


----------



## teh744

1.Half stick of dynamite.
2. Dinner at Mexican restaurant.
3. Half case of beer. 
4. 2 bags of hamburger buns.
5. 5 two dollar bills.


----------



## ConkeyCrack

When I delivered pizza, some dude had no cash to tip me so he gave me a very old dusty tablet that worked. I still use it till this day


----------



## Murtheblur

A man told his insanely hot girlfriend to flash her new breasts. She did.
I got a pair of hand painted coasters from The Masters golf tournament from an elderly couple.
I've also received a vape pen even though I have never smoked. 
A can of Hamm's. Numerous restaurant and bar credits. Much more in my 4+ years.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

A job interview, which I accepted, and an offer, which I declined.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

Volvonaut said:


> Hey now, you reminded me of the 'sunshine gummy' two veteran '60s hippy chicks who'd just been to California left me, and weirdly I was tipped in viagra by a guy who was overly impressed I was versed in substances


Love it! 
Interestingly enough, I'd also forgotten about being tipped (more recently, in DFW) a compounding pharmacy-made Cialis after a conversation which, from my interpretation and guessing, may have had some similarities to yours. &#128513;

Hmm... &#129300; Now I'm gonna wonder if it was the same guy- while _unlikely_ in our metro of some 7.6 million folks... _not impossible_!
Interesting items are indeed handed over doing this, as many have learned- especially when coexisting amongst a group I tend to refer to as something along the lines of "_The 4AM Coalition."_


----------



## Smell My Finger

Old lady looked me dead in my eye after she exited my car and said "never buy soul food from a Japanese restaurant", slammed my door and walked away. It was life changing.


----------



## Bpdogs

Took a guy to the workhouse for hitting his girlfriend. Wanted to stop at convenience store first. He bought me a Mt. Dew.


----------



## Alantc

About 10 b-dubs chicken wings, smokes, airplane bottle of crown royal, candy bars,


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

only non cash tip I had in 2021 was a drink from a drive thru.

Nothing weird for quite a while.


----------



## W00dbutcher

I shit you not.... Search tambourine.


----------

